# Who All is Going to Anthro Con 2009?



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Title is very simple :3
I plan on going


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Apparently, I am.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Apparently, I am.



Cool :3 You can slap me in the back of the head for giving you a hard time about -my- fursona xD


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you have health insurance?


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Do you have health insurance?



No ._.


----------



## Kesslan (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be going long with Feathered Dragon and Ksathra.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Uro (Jun 24, 2009)

Will be thar. I'll make sure to troll all of you.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Uro said:


> Will be thar. I'll make sure to troll all of you.



I would love for you to do that. Come find me and we'll have a laugh.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I would love for you to do that. Come find me and we'll have a laugh.



I'll be hiding from Xipoid xD


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 24, 2009)

Well i am going since this is going to be my first convention.


----------



## Takun (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be there.  Oh god this is going to kill my forum cred.

FAF represent.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'll be there.  Oh god this is going to kill my forum cred.
> 
> FAF represent.



Forum cred? You can't be serious.


----------



## Takun (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Forum cred? You can't be serious.



You know dog.  My rep.  Players gotta play.

No, no I'm not serious at all.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

All the people from FA:F should meet somewhere, so we can all ruin our perceptions of each other and have a long, awkward social gathering. What do you think?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2009)

If I'm there, I will come to this meeting and STARE at all of you. Also I'll consider eating a lot of Cambodian and breathing on you, but pretending that I don't know that I smell like a garlic dumpster.

Can we make the meet up later at night?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be there.

If you see a white and red short dragon wearing a skirt than you can be assured that's me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 25, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> All the people from FA:F should meet somewhere, so we can all ruin our perceptions of each other and have a long, awkward social gathering. What do you think?



That sounds awesome.


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> All the people from FA:F should meet somewhere, so we can all ruin our perceptions of each other and have a long, awkward social gathering. What do you think?



But than people will know I'm not an e-thug.  :c

But yes, this will happen.  Quite a few of us from the blackhole are all going to be there together already.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm goin'.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> But *then* people will know I'm not an e-thug.  :c
> 
> But yes, this will happen.  Quite a few of us from the blackhole are all going to be there together already.




Look for me.


----------



## Revy (Jun 25, 2009)

Im kinda hoping to go...but hopes are fading fast...


----------



## Teracat (Jun 25, 2009)

I shall be in attendance. Oh baby.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 25, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> All the people from FA:F should meet somewhere, so we can all ruin our perceptions of each other and have a long, awkward social gathering. What do you think?


 
Those never work. People end up getting lost or confused xD


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

Kanic said:


> Those never work. People end up getting lost or confused xD



Well a lot of us are rooming together x:

We have two forum couples already.  Easog sadly can't be there.  :C


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

Won't be there... too far away  Though I'll be in the country in mid-July


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 25, 2009)

Where is a good place to meet up with my friends?
Since Anthrocon covers so much acreage, it can be a challenge to pre-arrange a meeting spot with your friends for dinner or whatnot. We do not recommend people meet in the hotel lobby. It's not that big and it needs to be kept clear for traffic flow. Here are some places that you might consider for a meeting place.

The Zoo
Allegheny Ballrooms II and III, 3rd floor of the Westin. Can also be a bit crowded!
The Sitting Room
A nice little alcove outside of the restaurant on the 2nd floor of the Westin.
The West Corner of the Park
Outdoor turfed patio, 3rd floor of the DLCC near the Spirit of Pittsburgh Ballroom (aka the â€œSouth Terraceâ€). There is an indoor sitting area adjacent to it, as well.
Noresco Riverside Terrace
Outdoor terrace overlooking the river, 3rd floor of the DLCC.
North Terrace
4th floor of the DLCC (with the amazing blue scrolling novel!)


----------



## Uro (Jun 25, 2009)

Well if you FAF peeps do meet up be sure to let me know one way or another. I'll prolly be suiting a lot so it won't be hard to miss a giant neon yellow and green thing walking around annoying people.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll be trying to go in the next couple of years for sure.


----------



## Roland (Jun 25, 2009)

I'ma be there, looking forward to it all.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone got a psp thin? The second one.. I got a video audio to tv cord xD my psp broke 

I ask only to know if I should toss it or hand it off to a fur who will use it.. It's a $20 cord xD


----------



## Qoph (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll go for sure on Friday, don't know about Thursday or Sunday yet.  Saturday is a definite no, though.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 25, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> All the people from FA:F should meet somewhere, so we can all ruin our perceptions of each other and have a long, awkward social gathering. What do you think?



Hahaha. This sounds great.

Yeah, I'll be there, rooming in the Double Tree. I'd love to have a few run-ins with FAF goers while there.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 25, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> Hahaha. This sounds great.
> 
> Yeah, I'll be there, rooming in the Double Tree. I'd love to have a few run-ins with FAF goers while there.




Pick a place.


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Pick a place.



Second this.  EVERYONE PUT GRIM ON THE SPOT.



Uro said:


> Well if you FAF peeps do meet up be sure to let me know one way or another. I'll prolly be suiting a lot so it won't be hard to miss a giant neon yellow and green thing walking around annoying people.



Oh man you are getting glomped so fucking hard. (*A* )


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 25, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Pick a place.



Anyone have a map, or know good meeting spots? >_>



Takumi_L said:


> Second this.  EVERYONE PUT GRIM ON THE SPOT.



Good thing people won't know what I look like, otherwise I would D:


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 26, 2009)

there are meeting spots listed on ACs webpage


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 26, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> Anyone have a map, or know good meeting spots? >_>



Meet me at the bar in the Original Fish Market (the restaurant directly to the right of the front desk). July 3rd (Friday) 1200 hours.





Beef Ramen said:


> Good thing people won't know what I look like, otherwise I would D:



I have no comment.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 26, 2009)

I was going to say this was the most I could find from a brief scan of the site: http://www.anthrocon.org/node/4085

Karaoke on Friday? What a wonderful way to get acquainted. And I can't do karaoke sober, of course.. all for the better.



Xipoid said:


> Meet me at the bar in the Original Fish Market (the restaurant directly to the right of the front desk). July 3rd (Friday) 1200 hours.



But this works just as well. I think I can pencil you in here.


----------



## Icen (Jun 26, 2009)

I shall be. ^^
If you know what I look like, I'm easy to find. XD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Well a lot of us are rooming together x:
> 
> We have two forum couples already.  Easog sadly can't be there.  :C





Takumi_L said:


> We have two forum couples already.  Easog sadly can't be there.  :C





Takumi_L said:


> Easog sadly can't be there.  :C





Takumi_L said:


> sadly





Takumi_L said:


> sadly





Takumi_L said:


> sadly





Takumi_L said:


> sadly



Ahahahahaha.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> Ahahahahaha.


I think it's sad I can't be there. Le sigh. maybe next year, when I have more notice of the damn thing, and have built up some leave. Prepare to be confused.



			
				Xipoid said:
			
		

> 1200 hours


Military time is fucking sexy.  I wish I could meet you .


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think it's sad I can't be there. Le sigh. maybe next year, when I have more notice of the damn thing, and have built up some leave. Prepare to be confused.



Are you a thin, frail, flaming little man or so manly that your homosexual tendencies boggle the mind?





AzurePhoenix said:


> Military time is fucking sexy.  I wish I could meet you .


Military time is superior. It should be the standard. No, it should be the only. Though I can assure you, I'm not that interesting.


----------



## Chex (Jun 26, 2009)

I really wish I could go JUST in case people from PETA show up. It would be so lolworthy. Unfortunately, no money and no transport. But hopefully next year.


----------



## Takun (Jun 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> Ahahahahaha.




._.

Fine, be that way.  I wouldn't want to spend three days together with you either.  >:[


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> ._.
> 
> Fine, be that way.  I wouldn't want to spend three days together with you either.  >:[


THEN WE UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER I GUESS.


----------



## Teco (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be going by myself probably. Looking for events outside the con as I type, might be going to D&B Thursday


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be there. Maybe in fursuit one day and another maybe not.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Teco said:


> I'll be going by myself probably. Looking for events outside the con as I type, might be going to D&B Thursday



outside of the con? dude go to the science center theres an exhibit called roboworld going on right now and its awesome!
also theres always kennywood and sandcastle, if you're willing to dish out 25 bucks for a one day pass. 

besides that stuff... i dunno. pittsburgh is kinda boring.


----------



## Uro (Jun 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> THEN WE UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER I GUESS.



Fags.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Are you a thin, frail, flaming little man or so manly that your homosexual tendencies boggle the mind?


In betweenish?  I do have a hairy chest.  And I don't think I'm very flamboyant, at least not sincerely.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 26, 2009)

1. I'm from PETA.
2. I'll show up.

Alright. Look. I'm just going to throw this out there, and you tell me what you think. Almost all of you (those of you not in denial) are unbelievably flaming gay. There is a bar in Pittsburgh that is legendary for being afflicted with the flaming gay.

We should meet in Pegasus before the rave, Saturday night. Done fucking deal.

Unless you're underaged, in which case, fuck...let's all just meet outside the rave. Done fucking deal?

No pussyfooting, be fucking decisive. CHRIST. DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> In betweenish?  I do have a hairy chest.  And I don't think I'm very flamboyant, at least not sincerely.



You sound confused.




jellyhurwit said:


> 1. I'm from PETA.
> 2. I'll show up.
> 
> Alright. Look. I'm just going to throw this out there, and you tell me what you think. Almost all of you (those of you not in denial) are unbelievably flaming gay. There is a bar in Pittsburgh that is legendary for being afflicted with the flaming gay.
> ...



I think I'll pass. Flamboyant bars aren't really my thing... neither are raves actually.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 27, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I think I'll pass. Flamboyant bars aren't really my thing... neither are raves actually.



Alright, make a suggestion then.
But if its a nervous thing, you really should go to the rave. Everyone be dancin' like idiots.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Alright, make a suggestion then.
> But if its a nervous thing, you really should go to the rave. Everyone be dancin' like idiots.




Don't attempt to let me choose the method of interface. I'm so out there most people won't understand why. Given proper considerations, it is best to make plans independent of me. Though as I said earlier, I will be at the bar in the Original Fish Market on Friday at 1200 hours for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay, well, I didn't mean to put you on the spot like that.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, well, I didn't mean to put you on the spot like that.



No, fuck that. Outside of Morton's.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 27, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> No, fuck that. Outside of Morton's.



Alright. I'll be there with my bucket of paint and my shoes with a million holes in them.

Actually, has anyone here been to Finnegan's Wake (haha, great name)? They have some kick ass stew.


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> You sound confused.


I think, maybe, yeah.  I don't even know anymore.  I am what I am, I suppose.  It's just something people have to experience.  Mostly, I'm a clown, yet entirely serious the entire time.  That probably doesn't help at all.

EDIT-  I am also currently falling down drunk.  This post will probably change inthe morning.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think, maybe, yeah.  I don't even know anymore.  I am what I am, I suppose.  It's just something people have to experience.  Mostly, I'm a clown, yet entirely serious the entire time.  That probably doesn't help at all.
> 
> EDIT-  I am also currently falling down drunk.  This post will probably change inthe morning.




That doesn't really help at all, but this will live on forever through my quotation.


----------



## D Void (Jun 27, 2009)

Is there anything like Anthro Con in the UK?


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That doesn't really help at all, but this will live on forever through my quotation.


CURSE YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teco (Jun 28, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> outside of the con? dude go to the science center theres an exhibit called roboworld going on right now and its awesome!
> also theres always kennywood and sandcastle, if you're willing to dish out 25 bucks for a one day pass.
> 
> besides that stuff... i dunno. pittsburgh is kinda boring.



Oh gods no. I've been to those places way too much in a lifetime. Besides I meant events fellow groups of con goers plan. Like D&B on thursday.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't wait ^_^
It's this Friday!


----------



## Jelly (Jun 30, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> I can't wait ^_^
> It's this Friday!



I'm actually pumped for AC this year. WHOO AC.
Jesus Christ, I'm going to be in a constant state of fucked up all weekend.


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 30, 2009)

is there an age limit on these conventions?


----------



## Stahi (Jun 30, 2009)

Uro said:


> Will be thar. I'll make sure to troll all of you.



You couldn't troll a baby.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 30, 2009)

Crap!!!!!  This friday!!  I"LL NEVER MAKE IT!!!!! DAMN IT!


----------



## Stahi (Jun 30, 2009)

I shall be there to perform my stage-ninja duties again, yes.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 30, 2009)

UltimateFox said:


> is there an age limit on these conventions?




You must be eighteen (18) in order to attend alone. If younger than this, you must have a signed permission form from a parent or guardian or they must be present with you. Otherwise, no there is no real age limit.


----------



## GoodEats (Jul 1, 2009)

So do we have a set time and place? xD
Also.. I can't waaaait! Tomoooorrow :3


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know.. I'm still thinking about *maybe* hitting the karaoke. I also want to see Mr 2 Gryphon, so I'll be there.

I've never done this before. I've no idea what the schedule is like yet. I've no idea how crowded this is going to be. So beyond anything already set, I wouldn't know any good meeting spots/times. Maybe a Saturday night, or early Sunday run-in would be a possibility, and we can recap our conventures.

But then again, I may just sleep in until it's time to check out on Sunday. x:


----------



## Vintage (Jul 3, 2009)

attn room parties:  ahaha, the mets are sharing the hotel.  be nice ^^

edit: whoops, too late


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

UltimateFox said:


> is there an age limit on these conventions?



As mentioned, if you want to attend alone, you need to be 18. Otherwise, you need a signed parental permission slip or have your parent there with you at all times, who also needs to buy admission to the convention.

Also, they'll stick you with a bright orange badge that says MINOR in big letters, meaning you can't go to "adult" panels (which is a lot of stuff at night), look at porn, etc etc.


----------

